# Guide suggestions..



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I need suggestions on a set of guides for an 8'6" Rainshadow blank. I will be building it as a casting rod.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Fuji BMNAG's are what I prefer to use. Which blank is it?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

basstardo said:


> Fuji BMNAG's are what I prefer to use. Which blank is it?


Rainshadow IST1025f....got it from Ryan a while back


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Whatcha gonna build it fer? That's a pretty light rod. 3/8 to 1 oz. Sweetwater or salt? Both?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Salt, up close.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

I think I'd go with the BYAG's and maybe even single foots to keep it light. Maybe even look at the titanium guides, in the smaller sizes they're not that much more than the regular SIC's. Small and as light as possible is the direction I would go. Maybe even spiral wrap it and use ceramic fly guides on the tip section.


----------



## ed morini (Nov 27, 2008)

If memory serves, that's a mod-fast blank,you may want to see where the action is concentrated and consider a double foot choker and one more double foot,from there single foot fly's possibly 6's or 8's to the tip. You could use 8-9 guides here as the light weight of the guides should not greatly effect the action. The increased number of guides will help distribute the load on the upper section of the blank. There are quite a few options for guides, depending on what you want to spend and how you want the blank to repond.


----------

